# So how is everybody's Winter starting out?



## ibglowin (Dec 10, 2010)

Probably not too good for you folks in NY/Buffalo area. Saw all the lake effects snow last week......






We continue to be unseasonably warm and dry. A very typical "La Nina" year so far.

This is good for my new vines I suppose. Our coldest morning low to date has been 5 degrees. Most of this week its been 18 for the low.This AM was a balmy 28. Our highs lately have been in the low to mid 50's all this week. Unseasonably warm for us this time of year by 10-12 degrees. 

Forecast is for continued warm and dry through mid next week at least. Thats as far as the prognosticators can see I suppose.

I have been turning on the drip system for the vines about every 2 weeks for an hour to keep the roots from drying out too much. Even watering the yard with the underground sprinkler system which is usually frozen solid by now on the zones that are in shade all day.

My new snow blower is still all shiny and new waiting for the first big one of the year!


----------



## Scott (Dec 10, 2010)

Chilly here too, no snow yet (knock on wood). Cover on the bike and tender hooked up so nothing to do but make and drink wine!!


----------



## fivebk (Dec 10, 2010)

The weather has been fairly decent here. No snow so far. Days are in the upper 20's to mid 30's and we have only had one night so far that has dropped into the single digits.

Mike you know that after purchasing a snow blower there will be no big snow for a couple of years

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh yea, I figured on that!

Will get some probably after the new year for sure. Then we usually get some pretty good Spring storms that roll though as well.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2010)

It stinks here. Had 55" of snow in the last week. The weather channel guy spent two days reporting from here. I took a ride out to the grape country this morning and was surpised to see they are already trimming their grape vines.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 10, 2010)

High today 65 degrees 
Clean and Sunny.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 10, 2010)

So far we are just cold here. It has been getting worse and worse. That last week the highs have dropped from the 50's to a high yesterday of 8. The lows have gone from 20's to one degree the last two days, and Scott- you just be quiet!


----------



## Scott B (Dec 10, 2010)

Rich,
I looked up your town on my map. WOW - if you move about 1/2 an inch to the North you would be in Canada!!!! No woulder it is cold up there! You need to start making ICE Wine!


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2010)

Just cold here in NJ. What happened to Global Warming?


----------



## Randoneur (Dec 10, 2010)

Dark and cold. Colder than normal. 


I go to work in the dark, I come home in the dark.


----------



## Bert (Dec 10, 2010)

About a foot of snow on the ground with temps. in the teens this week...planning to go Deer Hunting [muzzle-loader] tomorrow...forecast is for a high of O* and windchill of -30*.....maybe I should just stay home..lol


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2010)

I think it would be better to sit in front of your fireplace with a glass (orTWO) of wine!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe you can go help Wade with some trapping lessons, although he did get to cagey creatures caged after a while. Good luck with the hunting though.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 11, 2010)

I guess I shouldn't complain about our temps. Highs have been in the low 60s and lows near freezing in my area with overcast skies. I read somewhere we are having one of the coldest Decembers on record (in this area). I'm ready for summer!


----------



## hannabarn (Dec 11, 2010)

We have typical Northern Wisconsin weather. Highs in the teens and lows around zero or minus! Forecast is for 12 to 18 inches of snow today. Good day to stay inside and make (or drink) wine!! Really windy out now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2010)

The weather is taking a break today and from the big storm but we have whats suppose to be an even bigger one coming in Sunday night. Usually when they give us enough warning the storm goes out to the lake and comes back in and hits Bufffalo. Its when they don't warn us we get dumped on big time.


----------



## hannabarn (Dec 11, 2010)

We have about a foot of snow so far! It is letting up a little but the wind is howling. Temp is going to go well below zero tomorrow. We are sending it your way, Dan!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 11, 2010)

3 Richard! Goo luck Bert with the hunting. Maybe I can just catch it for ya and send you some backstrap!


----------



## andy123 (Dec 11, 2010)

Winter,yea we had 3 foot of fog this morning.


----------



## farmer (Dec 11, 2010)

We just got 20" of snow today turning cold tonight 15 to 30 mph and 10
below zero by morning.


And it's not even winter yet


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2010)

Well its been pretty cold here but supposed to warm up to 50* tomorrow and rain about 2".


----------



## Waldo (Dec 12, 2010)

Mosty windy and cooler here . Had a lot of rain forecast for yesterday but it never hapened. I spent most of the day muulching leaves in my yard and I think last al my neighbors leaves blew over into my yard. Can I charge him for mulching his leaves?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 12, 2010)

Politely "return" them to him!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 15, 2010)

Who ever stole my Florida weather please return it ASAP. And just when I thought it couldn't get any colder and it's not even winter yet.!!!! We dropped to 29 the past couple of mornings and yesterday the high was 46 not factoring in the wind chill. 
Not typical Florida weather!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2010)

If you prefer, many of us would gladly trade our weather for yours. Mine is close to zero with 6 inches of snow yesterday and a high of ten. More snow is expected later today.


I do hope you warm up soon though..........


----------



## vcasey (Dec 15, 2010)

appleman said:


> If you prefer, many of us would gladly trade our weather for yours. Mine is close to zero with 6 inches of snow yesterday and a high of ten. More snow is expected later today.
> 
> 
> I do hope you warm up soon though..........



Ummmm, no thanks, I have never lived in snow and don't plan on starting any time soon!!! We have a warm up expected started tomorrow, just long enough to uncover the plants for a couple of days and then sounds like we'll be recovering them again. 
The cold is just a matter of perspective. For us its cold when the temps hit below 70 and down right uncomfortable when its below 60. Tis a good thing I'm a Floridian, I can adapt to the summer heat and humidity, but this cold just plain hurts! 

Hope everyone stays safe and warm.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 15, 2010)

Hehehehehe........

I think the Southwest stole it! It was an incredibly warm 33 this AM at the house. Usually we are in the 12-18 degree range for lows this time of year.

They say we have a front coming in later tonight that will bring a lot of wind and a "chance" of precip. I will believe it when I see it. The windows are open in my office its so warm!

I saw the reports on the weather in FL last night on the evening news. Lots of people want their $$$$ back. They paid for a warm FL vacation at Wally World and all they got was blistering cold and wind..........


----------



## vcasey (Dec 15, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> I saw the reports on the weather in FL last night on the evening news. Lots of people want their $$$$ back. They paid for a warm FL vacation at Wally World and all they got was blistering cold and wind..........



A friend of mine working there was said temps were 25 - 28 over the property with wind chills in the low to mid teens. Not a fun few nights to work or play outside. 
The day has been better since the sun finally decided to show itself.


----------



## Wiz (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeh, same here in Costa Rica. We are just ending our winter(read rainy season) and entering summer(read dry season.) Throwing everything off before the trade winds hit us next month is a low depression that is hitting us and has driven temps at night down to low 60's and high 50's. Read and weep.


----------



## tonyt (Dec 15, 2010)

Freeze, warm, freeze, warm. I have covered my citrus and uncovered them again twice already. Wish it would either stay cold for a while. Started my last batch of wine a few days ago and it was so cold I had a time getting fermentation started. Tomorrow it will be near 80 degrees and was 26 Monday night.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 16, 2010)

Finally!

It started snowing this AM and has been snowing most of the day. It was so warm that most of it melted all day long but the last few hours the temps have dropped sharply and its accumulating nicely.

Now its beginning to look a lot like Christmas!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2010)

If you would like some more I think a lot of us would be willing to send some back to you!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2010)

Send some this way. I always like the first 10 storms, then it gets old!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 17, 2010)

Snow day for us! We got 6-8" last night here at the house with more in the higher elevations and it's still snowing lightly at the moment.

Looks like that Snow Blower will get broken in after all!


----------



## vcasey (Dec 17, 2010)

Finally warming up here so enjoy the snow blower and please keep that cold away. I love when its 70-80 outside for Christmas.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 17, 2010)

Mike, mother nature is taking revenge on you for all your summer escapades not just becareful who else you might p*** off.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 17, 2010)

Hehehehehe......


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 17, 2010)

Runningwolf forces me to return to my favorite Christmas avatar!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy to report the new Snow Blower worked like a champ! I felt like "Tim the Toolman" out there! 

Bwa ah ah ah ah ah..........

Took me 25min to do what would have taken me 1+ hours by hand. As "W" would say....... "bring it on!".........


----------



## Bert (Dec 17, 2010)

It's always fun to play with new toys.....Hope you don't need to use it too much...


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 17, 2010)

The storm is moving out leaving behind some beautiful scenery!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 17, 2010)

Mike, what snow blower did you get? Man I love mine especially since I have a bad back. I dont have a garage so I have to keep it in my shed which is way in the back yard so on top of doing the driveway I have to also do about 75' of yard before I get to the driveway but mine just powers through it all with no problem.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 18, 2010)

I got this one

I found it on sale plus got an extra 10% off back in late September. 24" path, 2 stage plus ELECTRIC START! It was rated a "best buy" by CR in their latest test. I found just enough room in my garage for it so hopefully it will stay in good shape.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2010)

Good luck to ya. I know a lot of people love Craftsman but I personally have never had luck with that brand of anything (tools included). I personally only buy stuff with Kohler or Briggs &amp; Stratton motors.


----------



## Randoneur (Dec 18, 2010)

I use Mother Natures snow removal system. I haven't even owned a snow shovel for 10 years - just to make sure I don't have any temptation to use it!!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 18, 2010)

I just went with Consumer Reports so well see how it holds up. In a typical Winter we will get 6-8 snows in excess of 6" so it won't get extremely heavy use like the folks up in the NE. Also I have a concrete driveway and not rock, so smooth surface. I did pick up some shear pins to have on hand just in case....



Wade said:


> Good luck to ya. I know a lot of people love Craftsman but I personally have never had luck with that brand of anything (tools included). I personally only buy stuff with Kohler or Briggs & Stratton motors.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 18, 2010)

I must say that these blowers are much better then they used to be. I have had my blower for about 4 years now and have never needed to replace a shear pin yet. Back in the day when my parents had a blower I wouldnt even use it as I had to replace the shear pin so often it wasnt even worth i and was actually more work then just shoveling. Its the main reason I didnt ever purchase a blower until4 years ago when my neighbor cam over with his blower and let me use it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 18, 2010)

I have an Ariens 10 hp 28 wide and wouldn't trade it for anything except a tractor mounted one. Many days I am out there 2-3 times cleaning the driveway. I am right in a heavy snowbelt and typically get nearly 200 inches. Last year was a lot worse. Two years ago I put a cab on it and that made a huge difference to keep the blowing snow off of you and it keeps you a lot warmer also. They came out with heated handles the next year. Mine is ten years old and starts on the first pull everytime. I don't even use the electric start.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 18, 2010)

I use the 50 hp farm tractor and snow blade to plow with unless we get a 24-36 inch dump. Then I have my brother come up with the 100 hp Ford with a cab to blow it. I went out today and cleaned up this past weeks snow accumilation. I really don't get that much normally. They have the area rated at 90-120 inches, but we rarely get over 6 feet at my place but it stays in place most of the winter.


----------



## hannabarn (Dec 18, 2010)

It's strange how you can look at those beautiful pics and all you can think of is snow blowers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 18, 2010)

hannabarn said:


> It's strange how you can look at those beautiful pics and all you can think of is snow blowers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





HUH??? I am thinking snow blows!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 18, 2010)

appleman said:


> I use the 50 hp farm tractor and snow blade to plow with unless we get a 24-36 inch dump. Then I have my brother come up with the 100 hp Ford with a cab to blow it. I went out today and cleaned up this past weeks snow accumilation. I really don't get that much normally. They have the area rated at 90-120 inches, but we rarely get over 6 feet at my place but it stays in place most of the winter.





I like the sounds of your artillery! I wanna play on your side the next time astorm that comes through.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 22, 2010)

Yesterday was tough!!!!


Tough staying inside at work while it was 82 degrees and blue skies!!!






I got home and my son home from collage had on shorts and a t-shirt.


Christmas in Texas.






Hope everyone has a great Christmas. CHEERS!


----------



## scold (Dec 22, 2010)

Scott B said:


> Yesterday was tough!!!!
> 
> Tough staying inside at work while it was 82 degrees and blue skies!!!
> 
> ...



Bla Bla Bla


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2010)

Scott, perhaps you'd like to pull up a chair and have a drink..'


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha.... That picture is priceless!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 22, 2010)

Take the beers out and I would say "your life sucks"....


With the Beers in I say "you live in paradise"....


Funny how that works.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2010)

Now that is just "Too Cool"


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2010)

Wheres the steaks?????????? Man's gotta eat to you know!


----------

